# Benelli R1



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone tried one of these guns yet? I am thinking of getting one in a 30-06. I read in guns and ammo that it shoot 1.25 to 1.50 groups at 100 yards is this true? How is the recoil? Any problems with the shells jamming? IF someone could please give me there take on this rifle i would be great be specific please.
Bandhunter


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The group size doesn't seem to unreasonable to be true, and since it's only a 30/06, you shouldn't have to worry about recoil when it's semi-auto. I've heard it is great for reliability but it was from a salesman. :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ya, i have never heard anything good, or anything terrible, but i have heard bad things, and i have heard mediocre things, if i were you, id purchase a b.a.r. in 30/06, i have one, i just bought it, kick isnt bad, and its a blast to shoot, but its pretty dang loud, i dont have the boss system, i own the lightweight stalker, it will be a great brush gun


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

that r1 is a peice of artwork. i would feel bad taking it into the woods. you couldnt go wrong with a bar, i think thats why we dont hear too much press about the r1


----------



## amazed (Jul 10, 2004)

BandHunter said:


> Has anyone tried one of these guns yet? I am thinking of getting one in a 30-06. I read in guns and ammo that it shoot 1.25 to 1.50 groups at 100 yards is this true? How is the recoil? Any problems with the shells jamming? IF someone could please give me there take on this rifle i would be great be specific please.
> Bandhunter


Bandhunter, I actually had these in my hands today and almost bought it, but am having cold-feet with the price: $970, $980; 30-06, .300 Win Mag. It is definately a work of art, and the balance was marvelous but I wouldn't have any trouble taking it to the woods. It's so light, comparable to my Remmy 742 even in the Magnum, and it felt great swinging it into position to acquire a target. Gonna shop around a bit (4 months before deer season hits) and see if a FFL can do better. Rumor has it that Benelli has locked the "authorized" dealers to that price above and who would want to lose their dealership with them by negotiating. At any rate, if it wasn't my first "new" rifle purchase, I'd probably have snapped it up, but I'm terrible at making decisions where $1,000+ is at stake. I really liked the removable magazine instead of having to deal with a floor-plate like on the Browning and if you read the features (floating barrel, interchangable, less recoil than others and 2lbs lighter than a BAR). While I was there, a customer who has two of them was swearing by them... said, "easily the best gun he has ever owned". 
:sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can get one for $850.00 on the web. FFL transfers extra - but no sales tax. :beer:


----------



## amazed (Jul 10, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> You can get one for $850.00 on the web. FFL transfers extra - but no sales tax. :beer:


Please tell me where on the Web. I've looked high and low.. I'm not a dealer so I'd have to go with an FFL, right? Thanks tons for your help!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> I'm terrible at making decisions where $1,000+ is at stake. I really liked the removable magazine instead of having to deal with a floor-plate like on the Browning and if you read the features (floating barrel, interchangable, less recoil than others and 2lbs lighter than a BAR). While I was there, a customer who has two of them was swearing by them... said, "easily the best gun he has ever owned".


well, i held the r1, and i really liked it, it was priced a little high, but i dont agree with the state ment that it was 2 pounds lighter than the b.a.r. i own the b.a.r. and it weighs 7.2 pounds in the 30/06, id go with the b.a.r. because its had all of the kinks worked out of it, but thats just me


----------



## amazed (Jul 10, 2004)

dlip
well said:


> My mistake... I was referring the the Safari model. I hadn't had my hands on the newer BAR Longtrac until a couple days ago... ya know, the one where they copied the forend of the Benelli R1's... heh... <just kidding> The Longtrac are very comparable to the R1's and the specs show that they are a couple ounces heavier (7lbs-8oz to 7lbs-1.6oz)is all, in the magnum. I really liked the newer lines, etc of the Longtrac compared to the older model, but for feature to feature comparison; my preference goes 100% to the R1. Will possibly order one today if shopping around doensn't produce leads to a better deal.


----------



## aobe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> You can get one for $850.00 on the web. FFL transfers extra - but no sales tax. :beer:


Yes do you have a website were you can get them for this price??? I am looking at buying the cofortech in a 300 wsm and would like some options on were to get it as I know some FFL people. Thanks :-?


----------



## BWB (Feb 21, 2008)

I own an R 1 in 300 WIN MAG, and without a doubt the best autoloader I've ever owned. As a matter of fact it is now by favorite rifle since I first hunter with it 2 years ago. The handling is excellent and the recoil is very manageable. Yes it will shoot consistent 1.5-2.0 groups, don't skimp on the scope. I topped mine with a Burris Signature select 3-9 with the BDC. I harvested a deer at 535 yards this year with it. I am in the process of ordering the 300 WSM barrel for it now. Can't wait to get it in and sighted. 
BWB


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

try www.auctionarms.com or www.gunbroker.com


----------

